# Questions regarding the hardware support



## bhargava (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi,
I'm currently using linux and have been trying to move to freeBSD for a long time now ... every time I install freeBSD, I had trouble setting up the X. It gets installed in the text mode. 

I decided to post my entire hardware info and hoped someone would tell me if my laptop is gud enough for freeBSD. And I need to use GUI.

Please tell me if it is possible to setup X on my laptop. If yes how can I do it.


----------



## bhargava (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi,

I'av removed some unnecessary info from the previous file and am posting it again.

Thanks.


----------



## harishankar (Jul 3, 2009)

The recent versions of FreeBSD ship with Xorg 7.4 and above, which should auto-detect almost everything you need.

FreeBSD should work with your hardware fine. If you need 3d accelerated graphics though, you should use the i386 install CDs rather than the AMD64 version.

On the whole, there should be no problems with your hardware.


----------



## bhargava (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks harishankar. 
Can you tell me if broadcom wireless drivers are supported. I got the X running, am trying to get the wireless running.

Thanks again.


----------



## harishankar (Jul 3, 2009)

I think the bwi driver should work, but you should check how to configure NDIS (and use your windows driver) if that doesn't:

Check here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html


----------



## tangram (Jul 3, 2009)

Have a look at the FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE Hardware Notes at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html.

According to http://bsdimp.blogspot.com/2009/05/broadcom-bcm43xx-support-bwi-committed.html your wifi card will be supported in FreeBSD 8.0.

Btw [cmd=]lspci -v[/cmd] is way better then [cmd=]hardinfo[/cmd] to collect hardware information on a Linux system.


----------



## harishankar (Jul 3, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Have a look at the FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE Hardware Notes at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html.
> 
> According to http://bsdimp.blogspot.com/2009/05/broadcom-bcm43xx-support-bwi-committed.html your wifi card will be supported in FreeBSD 8.0.
> 
> Btw [cmd=]lspci -v[/cmd] is way better then [cmd=]hardinfo[/cmd] to collect hardware information on a Linux system.



It does appear that a lot of progress is being made on the hardware front. I think in some time FreeBSD should overtake Linux in this regard.


----------



## bhargava (Jul 3, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Have a look at the FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE Hardware Notes at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html.
> 
> According to http://bsdimp.blogspot.com/2009/05/broadcom-bcm43xx-support-bwi-committed.html your wifi card will be supported in FreeBSD 8.0.



Thanks tangram.




> Btw [cmd=]lspci -v[/cmd] is way better then [cmd=]hardinfo[/cmd] to collect hardware information on a Linux system.


yeah i should have used that.


----------

